# Help with parts



## thill (Aug 23, 2006)

Where is the best place to look for parts for older snowmobiles? I have a 1985 Yamaha SS440 that needs a ski, but I can't seem to find one anywhere. So far I've tried craigslist and ebay.


----------



## SalmonBum (Feb 28, 2001)

EMC Cycle in Emmet.


----------



## bigrackmack (Aug 10, 2004)

Northern Recreation in Howell..........Mack


----------



## greyghost (Dec 22, 2008)

EMC is in yale. Not in Emmet as said before. Find a snowmobile salvage yard in your area there should be a few. Seems like they are evrywhere.


----------



## jondahighlander (Nov 10, 2008)

Slicks salvage in mason by holt (lansing) bikes and sleds


----------



## Burksee (Jan 15, 2003)

I've not been there in years but there used to be a great snowmobile salvage place in Mt Pleasant. Here's the number I have for them: 989/772-3442


----------



## SalmonBum (Feb 28, 2001)

greyghost said:


> EMC is in yale. Not in Emmet as said before. Find a snowmobile salvage yard in your area there should be a few. Seems like they are evrywhere.



Yoru right, My bad..... But I was close


----------



## Big Buck (Feb 8, 2000)

Give this guy a call, the picture he had did not come though, but it does have skis on it looks like a good sled 

Posted By: Mike Erskine Time Posted: 2009-04-03 02:22:18 
Location: Hemlock, MI Email: [email protected] Phone: 989-621-2557 

Yamaha 440 SS not sure of year-you decide-motor runs ,tunnel straight,hood fair,track and skid blowed off but there.$125.00


----------

